# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  IP yellow top hgh. what's the verdict on these?

## Youngster77

just got these today from a friend of my boss. he swears up and down by them and has cyckled them a few times himself with good results. i did quite a bit of research on them and it seems people either hate or love em. 



appreciate the help bros!

----------


## MORPHIN

no price talk,marcus300

----------


## Youngster77

no price talk, marcus300

----------


## MORPHIN

no price talk, marcus300

----------


## Machin3

dude you got ripped off big time...they retial from a source at around 150.00

----------


## Fantomg

no price talk, marcus300

----------


## Youngster77

thanks for responding...just started them 2 days ago. ill update in a few weeks.

----------


## jackjackson

Whats the status on the HGH?

----------

